# مطلوب



## محمد بيسان (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا في حد من الاخوان عنده استعداد للمشاركه بجهده وخبرته او للعمل في تصنيع المنظفات في دوله عربيه يراسلني في الموقع


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (25 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم 
نصيحة لوجه الله 
اولا اشتري الخبرة من اي كيميائي بفلوسك وأي عامل ممكن يعمل الخلطات عندك ومو شرط خبرته
لأن أي خلاف بينك وبين الشخص صاحب الخبرة رح تضطر تغير وتتغير المنتجات على الزبائن 
والله الموفق


----------

